# Creepy Scarecrow costume



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone here posted a thread, he used a cheap jason hockey mask as a base


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I guess I could glue the front to it and leave the rest to hang over my head. I'll look into that. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

i would think you could use almost any simple mask so that would lead me to the cheapest thing as long as it would be comfortable to wear. maybe something like this: http://www.partycity.com/product/ho...om=Search&navSet=clear mask&bypass_redirect=1

glue the burlap to it like scorpion was talking about. 

i would paint some of the burlap in some area after gluing it to give it some permanent shadows. check out the scarecrow prop someone was just made in the prop section.


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks that sounds like a good idea and I think that mask will work. There is a Party City next to Petco. so the next time we go I will try on the mask and see how it feels. Would you use a small spray paint can or hand paint the shaows? Thank for your help.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

You could adapt a burlap or as we call it in the U.K. a hessian sand bag for the initial top section for the mask which you could try over the standard mask you were going to use as the base mask inside , this way then you could have it come down further round the neck line and cut it to the size you want and maybe put a small piece of old rope type material around the neckline like you would tie a scarecrows head on , then stitch it inside the sand bag if you need it a bit tighter , i think some black spray paint especially a small tin for modellers would be good for the shadows ,


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you for your post pacman. I bought a 44' wide X yard piece of burlap and a mask. I'm going to do exactally what you are suggesting only it won't be a sack. I was thinking about making a slit across the face from the neck, up around the nose to the top of my head and using staple gun staples to make it look like stitching and then put some blood in it. I was also going to do the same thing for the mouth, but not sure about the blood.. Maybe a little on the sides of the mouth. What do myou think. Look forward to hearing your comments.

Kelli


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That sounds cool , i found a couple of pictures of masks and stuff , maybe they will help you make up your mind , sometimes an actual photo can give you that final inspiration - keep us all updated and if possible some photos whilst you are doing it , might be a great idea for a tutorial in the future and after you made it it might be you decide to do just that so why not
























keep a photo record in case someone would like to make something similar ? by the way i like the way in the photo they used the fake barbed wire that really looks cool , what do you think ???


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got done making a burlap one myself. I had the hardest time deciding which way to go with it. I finally just grabbed a bunch of supplies and just did it. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

Well that's about what I did and I'm sorry I did. I am not happy with the results. As you can see in the picture I bough these huge staples because I wanted them to show, but I was hoping I could just nail the backs flat, but no go, they are too thick. Personally I think it looks stupid and very sorry I started this whole thing.


----------



## latexjunkie (Dec 23, 2007)

I do a quick base sculpt on a wighead or headcast and latex he burlap on thick for 2 layers then glue the final layer without soaking it. While it's wet I do any stitching or extra stuff, like paint or stain. Then finish up with a few coats of shellac.


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

*Trying again*

OK I took all the staples out and used a brown shoelace for the stitches. It looks better, now I just need to do all the shadowing. I have idea how do to that, but I will look at some pictures and try it. Also my mom found this foam Freddy Kruger at Salvation Army. I'm using some thin suede srips I had for stitching. It looks pretty cool. Not as cool as the $89 hat i found, but I'm not rich. Tell me what you tyhink of the costumes so far.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree , its looks better , don't be down hearted , i have done exactly the same with props and projects in the past , but remember those are the ones when you go back and re - think them and don't give up , if they come out good in the end you get the best sense of gratification from , BELIEVE ME WE HAVE ALL BEEN THERE , keep trying , and its not finished , some paint effect distressing and some nicks and tiny tears and a general grubbying up and it will be OK .

P.S. if you look at the pics i posted can you get hold of some of the fake barb wire ? i got some in our £1 store this weekend so i am sure you can , have you thought maybe try and stitch some of that in and around the mask with an odd stitch to hold it in place ? if you don't like it just un-stitch it but it may add to the look ?


----------



## latexjunkie (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, great start! You can age burlap by putting some steel wool in vinegar overnight. You paint the burlap with tea (the drink) and he spray or paint the vinegar on it, looks awesome!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you latexjunkie for those excellent tips , i had not heard of those before but i am sure it would help with the distressing of the mask in the later stages , and being a full blooded Englishman , i know and love my tea and know how the damn stuff stains lol .


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the kind words.. I am just a perfecttionist, so it makes it hard for me to be objective. I'm a little nervous about using a paint can do the shading. I got the twine today from Tractor Supply. I can't wait to finish it and put the whole thing on. The ladies at work think it's already creeping looking. I'll post somemore pictures after I've done a little more work on it. 

BTW: What did you thinkof the hat? It's just a foam deal, but with the stitching in it looks like it's cloth.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes the stitching is good , i too am a perfectionist and it takes one to know one that where some will accept something near what they imagined we expect better than we imagined .... and set far too high a level to achieve , that is why you need to learn to get opinions from others , use those as your guide , i have had to learn to , especially in my work as a builder , or else i would never earn any money lol . And don't try any paint effects on your main mask try it on spare bits etc first , then when you feel confident move onto the main deal.


----------



## latexjunkie (Dec 23, 2007)

My stitching is horrible! but it works on my masks, I've been doing scarecrows for a while now. I think crooked stitches look more authentic, maybe just cause that's what I can do though... The hat's great, make sure you distress it more than the mask, the hat gets more weather.


----------



## Starr_child (Sep 26, 2014)

Well I've gotten burned out and given up. Halloween is a week away and I've totally lost interest in finishing. Maybe I'll finish it for next year or maybe someone will want to buy it for a few $$ and finish it themselves.


----------

